#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Malaysia Forum >  >  > Malaysia Hotels and Guesthouses >  >  Victoria Inn & Cafe Georgetown Penang

## mikem

This new hotel is at a great location on quiet Victoria St. Its only a short block from the Butterworth ferry entrance & the Rapid Penang bus terminal. Ringgit 88 a night. Good 3 course lunch for 10 ringgit.

----------


## mikem

New hotel has opened up next door to this one. Has some rooms with 2 double beds.
Handy for hmong or mormon people.

----------


## nigelandjan

Any pics Mike ??

----------


## mikem

https://fbexternal-a.akamaihd.net/sa...fs=1&upscale=1

https://scontent-lax.xx.fbcdn.net/hp...24&oe=55BDFDC8

----------

